# Don't know why my fish are dying



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had an aquarium for about 7 or 8 months and have never had a problem. I did my research before i started and learned about maintaining fis healthy. I learned about fish illnesses. But all of a sudden my fish just started to die right after the water started to get cloudy. I dont know why the water got that way.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you tested your water?


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

No but what should i test it for? Nitrates?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate. It sounds like your Ammonia is high. Is it Fresh or saltwater? And is it sort of a greenish color.


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

I cant really tell if the water is green, but you can definetly tell it is not clear as it used to be.


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

by the way it is a freshwater 29 gallon tank


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If it doesn't look green then it isn't an algea bloom. But test the water for Ammonia,Nitrite, and Nitrate. Do a 25% water change and insert a new filter cart. It sounds like your ammonia got a little high.


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info but i have another question. What is an algae bloom?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What it is, is micro. algea that is present in the water. It can zap the oxygen that the fish use's out of the water and the fish will dye to. The only way to get rid of it is to completely clean the tankout. That's why I asked you if your water's a little greenish.


----------



## RichT (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a million


----------



## Cichlid lover (Jul 20, 2006)

what probably happened is that your filter got overloaded, how often do you clean the filter, what type of filter is it, and what amount and size and type of fish did you have in the tank


----------

